# What does your EMT/Medic card look like?



## IvanD (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey all,

I was just curious how different EMT/Medic cards look like in different states. If anyone's willing to share or upload an image of it (w/o personal info on it of course), that would be great!

I'm on my way to getting a MN one, which I have no idea how it looks...


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 28, 2011)

I have three cards. One from Massachusetts, one from Rhode Island and one from NREMT. The Mass card has a picture has my number and is made of plastic. Both Rhode Island the NREMT one just have my name number and are made of paper. They are all the size of credit card. There is not really much to the cards besides stating what state it is from, the provider level, emt number and your name. Oh, and the expiration date.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

I like the new California state EMT card. Once I figure how to upload pictures I will lol


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> I like the new California state EMT card. Once I figure how to upload pictures I will lol



I would be extremely careful about uploading pictures with sensitive information like a cert number to a publically accessable forum.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

Like a walletcard....


----------



## IvanD (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, be sure to color out all sensitive information.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 28, 2011)

My RN and Paramedic cards from the state of TN are printed on the ugliest green, simplest business card type paper you can think of. 

It has the state seal on the right side, my license #, exp date, renewal #, the medic card has, 

"This is to certify that: 

    medic Rob

is a duly licensed

 EMERGENCY MEDICAL TECHNICIAN - PARAMEDIC

As provider for under the Emergency Medical Services Act(s). "

RN is pretty much the same. 

My National Registry card is a little bit prettier. It says, 

"The national registry of emergency medical technicians 
The nations EMS certification

hereby certifies that

 medicRob

has obtained National EMS Certification as an EMS Professional at the level designated below:

Registry No     Exp Date       Classification
12345            0/00/00         EMT - Paramedic"


----------



## IvanD (Apr 28, 2011)

Are most of them just paper? My WFR card is paper and the name was handwritten on...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

made from plastic like a credit card.

and yeah i know...... im not putting anything online with my name and cert number


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's an example of the old Orange County, CA cards.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 28, 2011)

IvanD said:


> Are most of them just paper? My WFR card is paper and the name was handwritten on...



Handwritten? Geeze, and I thought our TN cards were bad.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 28, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I would be extremely careful about uploading pictures with sensitive information like a cert number to a publically accessable forum.


 You mean like this? http://www.centralregistry.ca.gov/


----------



## medicRob (Apr 28, 2011)

Does that count as a specialty?


----------



## kravturtle (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's San Diego County's card and California's card.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## rwik123 (Apr 28, 2011)

Massachusetts State Cert Card


----------



## medicRob (Apr 28, 2011)

I never realized how much TN's provider cards sucked til I saw every one elses. Next time I renew my porn star license, I will see about getting my picture put on it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I never realized how much TN's provider cards sucked til I saw every one elses. Next time I renew my porn star license, I will see about getting my picture put on it.



Yeah Texas cards are printed on septic safe toilet paper practically. No picture no embossing, nothing.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2011)

Michigan's Sucks worse. So does this pic. Lol and it's just paper


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 28, 2011)

the MA card rubs off pulling it in and out of a wallet..i should have just copied it when i received it and carried around the copy of it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

The only problem with the Cali card is that it looks soo much like a credit or debit card. I've tried paying for gas with it. Almost put it in the machine before I noticed it.


----------



## CUjays34 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Geez!*

looks like a bunch of clowns are running the show!!!! :glare:  The last time I was licensed in NE they were paper like Rob's


----------



## samiam (Apr 29, 2011)

*Liscense Search*

Just about every state has a license search that can be accessed by the public to look up EMS and just about any other type of license.

Michigan:  http://www7.dleg.state.mi.us/free/


----------



## FreezerStL (Apr 29, 2011)

Missouri and Illinois:







And yes I laminated them.

Both are super plain, Cali's makes me jealous :sad:


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 29, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> the MA card rubs off pulling it in and out of a wallet..i should have just copied it when i received it and carried around the copy of it



Not only MA. My other ones are doing it too. On my MA, only my signature is really messed up.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 29, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> the MA card rubs off pulling it in and out of a wallet..i should have just copied it when i received it and carried around the copy of it



On the original card (printed by PSI), the only thing that should rub off is your signature (in sharpie). After the first 2-3 year certification cycle, OEMS starts printing the cards, and they look a lot better (but don't have a picture). It's funny that the PSI card counts as government-issued picture ID, and could theoretically be used in airports. It looks as fake as they get.


----------



## Gray (Apr 29, 2011)

Could you laminate the MA ones? Just want to preserve mine when I get it if possible. I'd rather not have it falling apart.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 29, 2011)

In late breaking news terrorist have learned how to fake official looking emt cards allowing them access to a few more areas than the average citizen.  Now back to your regularly scheduled discussion.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 29, 2011)

Gray said:


> Could you laminate the MA ones? Just want to preserve mine when I get it if possible. I'd rather not have it falling apart.



Sure, why not?


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 29, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> On the original card (printed by PSI), the only thing that should rub off is your signature (in sharpie). After the first 2-3 year certification cycle, OEMS starts printing the cards, and they look a lot better (but don't have a picture). It's funny that the PSI card counts as government-issued picture ID, and could theoretically be used in airports. It looks as fake as they get.



Yeah. It could be make in minutes with Photoshop.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is our Provincial Ministry of Health ID. 





Service issued badge. We also have a service ID that's worn on the uniform. That's largely because it only has our first name and OASIS (badge) number, whereas the MOH ID has our last name on it as well. I haven't added a pic of that because once I blurred out all the identifiers there wasn't anything left to see.





The logo on the badge is part of a common theme that the EMS Chiefs of Canada are pushing for services across the country. The leafs around the central maple leaf represent all the provinces and territories and the flower is the provincial flower. They're starting to show up on all our epaulet covers. (1 stripe for PCP, 2 for ACP and various leafs and crowns for command staff).


----------



## Joe (Apr 29, 2011)

hopefully this works


----------



## jona2125 (Apr 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Michigan's Sucks worse. So does this pic. Lol and it's just paper
> 
> Yea I agree. When I got mine I was like "blah". California's looks really legit, makes me jealous


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 30, 2011)

medic417 said:


> In late breaking news terrorist have learned how to fake official looking emt cards allowing them access to a few more areas than the average citizen.  Now back to your regularly scheduled discussion.


Really? If you think they didn't know how to fake these before you SERIOUSLY underestimate your average state-sponsored Islamic terrorist group. If they really wanted to go this route they'd just put someone through the class.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

jona2125 said:


> Anjel1030 said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan's Sucks worse. So does this pic. Lol and it's just paper
> ...


----------



## jona2125 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not saying I care because to me it doesn't matter. The OP asked what they looked like and I gave my opinions.


----------



## NREMTroe (Apr 30, 2011)

My arkansas card is a really thin paper. The words are rubbing off on it. It always sticks to the bottom of my drivers license in my wallet. And my Missouri Card, they just had me print it off from my email, so you know how that looks :\ .. National registry is the best looking one out of them all.


----------



## EMS49393 (Apr 30, 2011)

[/IMG]

Imagine my dismay when I got this flimsy paper card.  When I left MD seven years ago I had an awesome plastic card.  The economy is a killer.


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 30, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I would be extremely careful about uploading pictures with sensitive information like a cert number to a publically accessable forum.



That is correct...nothing like providing a clear copy to a stranger, eh?


----------



## dmc2007 (Apr 30, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Massachusetts State Cert Card



I couldn't possibly guess what month yours expires in.


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 30, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> I couldn't possibly guess what month yours expires in.



I could resist bedazzling a bit more with the pink brush =D


----------



## MRE (May 1, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Massachusetts State Cert Card



That is only the initial certification card in MA.

Once you recertify they give you a paper card without a picture.  Much more plain looking.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 3, 2011)

Here's the NC card. I laminated mine after scanning it in, since it just flimsy paper.


----------



## August (Nov 15, 2018)

Was looking for this myself, wanted to update the Mass card image (2018)


----------



## NPO (Nov 17, 2018)

Missouri does not issue physical cards.

The image they send you via email is a baby blue square with text on it and the state seal.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 17, 2018)

I thought you just had to put a star of life sticker on a box van and have a shirt labled "paramedic" to be a paramedic.  No one mentioned getting licensed ever...  Maybe that is why the state keeps looking for me.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 19, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Maybe that is why the state keeps looking for me.


well, if your box van didn't say "free candy" in big letters, the state wouldn't be looking at you.......

I haven't carried my EMT card on me in close to 5 years... maybe closer to 10.  It stays at home in my certification binder.  I just scan it and store copies in the cloud, so I can send it or show it to whomever needs to see it.  I don't think NC even gives out paper cards anymore.


----------

